# Crazy Bike Helmet Prices



## kingjoca (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys ,,, looking for a new bike helmet to go alone with my new bike.. 

But i almost fell over when i grabbed a Bell Influx and the guy wanted 149.00 for it..
thats more then my daugters canadian tire bike.. i told him i just wanted a helmet not another mortgage. 

I was looking online and found some for a reasonable price in states.. anyone know if we canadians will get killed on tax and duties.. on these items.

Or better yet where i can get a Bell influx or Bell X-ray for a good price.. around 65 to 70 bucks canadian..

:thumbsup:


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Why not just buy a $30-40 helmet? They are all just as safe.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Geez , where do I start ?
Welcome to the hi rent district of bicycle shop bikes VS the low end (Can. Tire/ Sport Chek) .
The quality and engineering of almost all products at a LBS (local bike shop) is miles ahead of those at non bike shop retailers .
Helmets are a good example . The best at a NBS(non bike shop) would probably not even make it as an entry level helmet at a LBS .
Helmets from a NBS are pretty much only made for protecting you for rides around the block or the school yard where LBS helmets are made for the rigors of hard core off road riding where we can get our selves in trouble real quick .
As far as price for LBS helmets , you were only half way up the ladder . They can max out in the $300 range .
Another thing a LBS helmet does is give you a better variety of fit .
Case in point : Giro helmets fit me like they were made for the shape of my head where as Bell helmets make my head hurt .
This variety in shell sizing is slim to none at a NBS .
LBS helmets fit your cranium better and stay there when you need them most .
For your price range , I would suggest the GIRO Havoc . 
It's price has come down in the last couple of years and I believe you should be able to find them in the $75 to $85 range .


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

ccaddy said:


> Helmets from a NBS are pretty much only made for protecting you for rides around the block or the school yard where LBS helmets are made for the rigors of hard core off road riding where we can get our selves in trouble real quick .


I got my Bell Yukon II at what you would call a NBS (sportcheck). My helmet fits me well, and has good ventilation. I have seen the same helmet in LBSs, and i fully believe that it offers every bit as much safety for my head as a $212.34 XC helmet. Are you saying i am wrong thinking that? If so I would need to disagree. I fully believe that any well fitting bicycle helmet should offer an appropriate level of protection to most XC riders.

Sure, it may have a few less vents and may weigh 69.43g more than the $212.34 helmet at the LBS, but that's fine by me.

Perhaps i have taken your comment the wrong way?


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

Baulz said:


> Why not just buy a $30-40 helmet? They are all just as safe.


it's insurance for your brain.
buy one based on your riding 'style'.

i have used two helmets to their fullest...ie full contact...both times i was glad they were what they were and neither time did price cross my mind.


----------



## kingjoca (Jun 15, 2006)

*Looks like i started a war . lol*

but i am looking for a new one.. i find my specialized one ,, does not cover the back of my head as well.. and i bought it at a local bike shop..

And i have tried both giro brand name ones at like 150 range and liked the bell x-ray better.. this is just my personal preference..

Just wanted to know if there where any places on line where i could get good Helmet but 
better price than 150.,,

i have seen them in usa sites but dont know if you have to pay duties and crap..

thanks guys for the advice..


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

kingjoca said:


> but i am looking for a new one.. i find my specialized one ,, does not cover the back of my head as well.. and i bought it at a local bike shop..
> 
> And i have tried both giro brand name ones at like 150 range and liked the bell x-ray better.. this is just my personal preference..
> 
> ...


Which retailers are you looking at? There has been a good amount of posts on here regarding shipping and duties. The general consensus is that anybody that ships via USPS is ok. On my last order i payed GST/PST and a $5 handling fee on top of the cost of shipping. I have heard people say good things about Jenson shipping via UPS as well.

As a rough guide, when ordering from the US online, i usually multiply the advertised price by 1.5. That works out *roughly* to what it will cost you in CAD after you pay shipping, taxes, exchange rate etc.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

I just got a shipment from Jenson via UPS - 200 dollars worth of stuff and didn't pay anything but the shipping cost. I don't know how they figure it when you have to pay the PST and GST. Also I got it 2 days after it shipped. I was really surprised and will use them again. 

Oh and I ordered a Bell helment through them - Bell Influx 06 I think. 35 dollars as it was last years model. The problem with buying in the US is that the shipping cost is high to cover brokerage so you have to order enough stuff to make it worth your while - for me that means 200 bucks worth but that is pretty easy to hit.

Also, I wouldn't drop 150 on a helmet myself. They all have to do the same job and I believe if you take a good hit to it you are suppose to replace it as it might have internal damage you can't see and might not protect you in the next fall or hit. I don't think many people do this but you really wouldn't want to if you have paid 150.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*well...*

maybe helmets didnt really do their job in your case... i mean... that explains a lot actually...





nogearshere said:


> it's insurance for your brain.
> buy one based on your riding 'style'.
> 
> i have used two helmets to their fullest...ie full contact...both times i was glad they were what they were and neither time did price cross my mind.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

UPS will likely send you an invoice about 10 days later for brokerage and PST/GST. They typically charge $35 in brokerage plus the taxes, and duties if they use the wrong tariff item number, or the helmets are covered by duty because there's a Canadian manufacturer (Louis Garneau).

I had UPS clear a headset and a bashguard as "helmets" because they had no idea what they were and I paid duty and tax on them as a result. UPS also doesn't make good on their errors in clearing product, but they will offer to send _you_ the forms so you can apply for a refund from Canada Border Services.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> UPS will likely send you an invoice about 10 days later for brokerage and PST/GST. They typically charge $35 in brokerage plus the taxes, and duties


When shopping jenson, they include the brokerage fees in the shipping cost, so there is not supposed to be any surprises 10 days later. iirc, kaikara made his order from jenson a while ago


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> When shopping jenson, they include the brokerage fees in the shipping cost, so there is not supposed to be any surprises 10 days later. iirc, kaikara made his order from jenson a while ago


The brokerage fees are included in the shipping - that is why it is so high. But you could still have to pay duties, and taxes. Normally they would make you pay right when you recieve the package or you wouldn't get it. As for getting a bill down the road it has been almost two weeks for me I and I have recieved nothing.


----------



## kingjoca (Jun 15, 2006)

*thanks guys all the input seams great*

i was actually thinking of jenson or performance bike... anyway i will give it a shot if i cant get a good deal localy,, thanks again for your input


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

watch steepandcheap.com


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Helmets : Quick summary :

1) you get what you pay for 
2) if you have a 10 cent head , wear a ten cent helmet
2a) this applies to motorcycles as well .Just look at the tiny "beanie"
helmet a hardcore (1%'er) Harley rider wears compared to a $600 + ARAI helmet a sport rider wears . Even if you knew nothing at all about helmets , there is no way you can say that these two would protect the same .
This is an extreme comparison to Mtb helmets but I think it helps get the point across .
3) we're all adults and we are big enough to make our own decisions . Just because someone says you should wear an expensive helmet for
Mtb'ing does't mean you have to . The choice is ultimately yours . Just keep in mind in mind there are some things you can cheap out on , and some that you shouldn't .

I'm not totally up to speed on the helmet market this year but you used to be able to get a pro rated crash refund on higher priced helmets . What this is (was?) is that if you smacked or wrecked your $$$ helmet in the first 3 or 5 years , upon returning the helmet , the manufacturer would give you a credit of the purchase price on a sliding scale , depending on how long you had it .This could be used towards getting a new one .
The manufacturers figured it was better to get a damaged , compromised helmet off of a rider that would'nt protect them as well as it should then to let them risk an injury .
This is something you wouldn't get with a "Big Box Store" helmet .

:skep:   I guess this summary is no longer short but I'm on a roll ....... 

The material that absorbs the impact in all helmets is styrofoam . This material is basically there to absorb the impact of a one time BIG hit .

Guess what is under the rear plastic bumper cover of almost all cars made today ?
A big hunking piece of styrofoam . Once you get rear ended , they don't reuse it (one time impact) the whole thing gets replaced .

By big hit to your helmets, we are talking the riding fast , falling , stirking your head on rocks or a tree hit (been there , done that ) .
This is just one example as there are others .
A helmet falling off the roof of your car onto the ground while you are loading up your bike does'nt count .
After a big hit , the area that took the blow in no longer able to absorb impact to the degree it could when it was when new .
That area is now compromised .
Styrofoam is a loosely compressed material that has air pockets all around the main material . When it takes a hard hit , the material compresses much like a crumple zone in an automobile body . While it is compressing , it is also distributing the impact over a large portion you skull to lessen the affects of the hit . The larger area impact is distributed , the less damage to your brain (concussion) .
I myself have thrown out two helmets because they both took big hits to them :madman: <---(not this type of hit  
Even if the helmet does'nt show any cracks in it , don't think for a second that the fall you just took didn't harm the helmet , it most likely did .
The first one was a Canadian Tire Bell helmet . At the time I figured " oh , I know Bell , they make motorcycle helmets so this is all I need for Mtb'ing "
After I endo'ed with this helmet on , I had the biggest headache for the rest of the ride and actually into the night . Yepp , grade one concussion .
This is what lead me to buy a better helmet .
One other factor to watch with helmets is age . All manufactuers will tell you that you should replace your helmet after a certain number of years regardless of how much it cost or even if it has been involved in any crashes . This is probably the only downside of expensive helmets . The way I look at it is that if you paid $200 for a helmet and have to replace it after 5 years , you've paid $40 a year to protect your head properly .
You can't keep using any helmet forever . What really makes me feel ill is when I see someone using a helmet that is either older the rider or their bike .
The same can be said for hockey . If you see a player wearing a white helmet that is soo 
old , it has a yellowish tint to it ...  " ahh buddy , get a clue :nono: 

Unfortunately , most of us don't make proper decisions about protective gear until after we've hurt ourselves . Those of you that work in a bike store can attest to this .
How many times have you sold body armour to a rider who comes in after they took that big wipeout and came in with a big gash or raspberry some where on their body ?
==================================
SHIPPING : There is a real inconsistancy with what ANY courier charges . Just look at some of the examples in this thread alone . UPS is the worse :madmax: 
I once got a wheel set from the States shipped by Purolator . It came right to my door and yes it was quicker then mail but guess what I got a week later ???
An invoice for about $44 for brokerage , taxes and all that other **** that gets tacked on when you use couriers . My deal was still cheaper then buying local but it took a bigger chunk out of my savings .
This is why I ALWAYS try to get things shipped by mail .
Who needs the extra speed of a courier if it is in the middle of January ??
Don't pay extra for what you don't need .
Items shipped by mail also get over the border extra charges free aboiut 85% of the time .

Sorry for the long post ..... carpul tunnel setting in ........ must stop now


----------



## -=phelan=- (Nov 11, 2006)

try ebay


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

this place has helmets for 50% off....u may find one here....they still list original price so just cut the price u see in half

http://ramsays-online.com/


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

ccaddy said:


> Helmets : Quick summary :
> 
> The material that absorbs the impact in all helmets is styrofoam . This material is basically there to absorb the impact of a one time BIG hit .


Right. I look at an expensive helmet, i see Styrofoam. I look at a cheap helmet, i see Styrofoam.

I look at an expensive helmet. I see Styrofoam with a ton of holes (vents) in it. I wonder how it can protect when there is so little actual material. I make the assumption that perhaps the Styrofoam is of slightly higher quality than a cheap helmet so that it can provide the same level of protection as a cheap helmet with half the ventilation and twice the Styrofoam (protection).

Maybe I'm missing something here. I am not a Styrofoam or a helmet expert. First year materials science focused largely on metals  I understand that not all "Styrofoam" is created equal. The hardness for example can vary. Is this the difference? Although the material used looks the same, does it have different properties that set the expensive and cheap apart?

EDIT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A quick search produced this:

"Beware of gimmicks. You want a smoothly rounded outer shell, with no sharp ribs or snag points. Excessive vents mean less area contacting your head, which could concentrate force on one point."

-Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute

Upon more searching, I may have semi-answered my question.

You don't see this in a WallMart helmet
"A carbon fiber reinforced internal structure allows the vents on the our top helmet to be opened up even further, improving airflow and decreasing weight, without compromising strength."








Still though, i think the technology is being used mostly to provide more ventilation without compromising safety.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

I found a Bell Influx for $80 today.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

[CrazyRick_11] said:


> I found a Bell Influx for $80 today.


That's a lot less than $149!


----------



## kingjoca (Jun 15, 2006)

*okay ccm 652 with cage should do the job*

all jokes aside guys thanks so much you have all answered my questions.. and i did check some out tonight and have dicided that i will be getting a bell... or a giro

thanks again for all your input


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

If you aren't looking for the fanciest, lightest, best helmet you can buy. I sugest you go visit a Mountain Equipment Store. 

In general they sell GOOD (not the best) products, and are never crappy. The last time I was there I saw several brands, and someone at the store who was trying to help a lady out for 45 mins. I know because I was next in line asking them about a bike stand they had to get from the back room.


----------



## icy (Apr 1, 2004)

I bought an influx at nashbar when they had a 10% off code (see the deals forum for a current code) mine came to $29.00 only came in olive http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Adult Helmets


----------



## kingjoca (Jun 15, 2006)

*good site... cheap prices*

well i didnt get the helmet but scored the shoes.. 50% off canadian... got the specialized taho for 59 canadian.. with shiping and all 69,,, cant beat that


----------



## phillyGTA (Jul 14, 2005)

*Have a Brand New FOX FLUX FREERIDE LID FOR SALE*

Hi there ,

I have a Brand New Fox Flux Freeride helmet Sz.Large in Cool black Camo color , I don't think they are selling it in Canada yet , and yes , if you order from any US stores , you will be hit with duty and Taxes PLUS brokerage fee , end up like 30% more !

Anyway , it is brand new in box , everything unopen , top of the line model , but wrong size for me , photo available , just drop me a line. Deep curve cover in the back and has a round not pointy look like the other xc lid , look super cool on or off the trails :thumbsup:

I paid 99.99 usd + another $20 usd for shipping and then 35 bucks for brokerage , duty and taxes ! that's almost $190 in cdn if you buy online and have to wait 2wks . I will let mine go for $145 cdn.

I am in Toronto , Ontario , local pick up welcome .



kingjoca said:


> but i am looking for a new one.. i find my specialized one ,, does not cover the back of my head as well.. and i bought it at a local bike shop..
> 
> And i have tried both giro brand name ones at like 150 range and liked the bell x-ray better.. this is just my personal preference..
> 
> ...


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

I am with ccaddy on this one. You can cheap out in other areas, but you only get one noggin, and you better take care of it. It never ceases to amaze me how people have no problem spending a couple of grand on a bike, and then worry about saving $50 on a helmet. I am not saying you have to buy the top of the line, but "Walmart" helmets are not intended for our type of riding (nor are their bikes).

If you want to maximize your protection, there is also merit in wearing a mouthgaurd when you ride. The benefits of them limiting impacts (that cause concussions) are well documented, and many minor hockey associations are now mandating their use for this reason.

I have a friend who is a dentist, and he had a patient who lost three teeth because of biking accident. The guy went over his bars and slammed his head so hard that his mouth closed with such force, his teeth split/shattered. 

I am not sure what helmet he was wearing...


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Feb 21, 2006)

You can usually find a good deal on a 2006 Giro Xen around now. Try to go for an online shop that offers USPS. It's cheap and there are no brokerage fees. Sometimes you might get tagged for GST, but, it's still worth it. The unfortunate thing about Jensens is they use UPS which is very expensive.


----------



## futureEDpatient (Sep 9, 2006)

Kinda off topic...but does anyone know where I can get this helmet in Ontario?!?! 
It's a MET Parachute.


----------



## helvetica (May 18, 2006)

I have two helmets. My advice is try them on and get your bike shop to recomend the right helmet for your budget and riding style. How aggressive? How long do you ride for? Do you go out in the mid day sun or are you out at 6:00 am? These types of questions can help you narrow the choice because all helmets have a trade off. You just have to know what you are trading off (weight, protection, cooling, aesthetics etc.)

I use the Giro Animas most of the time. It is far better at cooling the head in the hot summer than my old Bell. Light as well. Cost me $125.00 at CyclePath last year. 

Also got a Giro Remedy ($190.00) as a gift this winter. I used it this weekend for the first time. I was riding the Bent Rim trail when it was covered in snow so I though might as well be safe. Surprisingly comfortable helmet. Not as hot as I thought it would be (though it was snowing at the time). Truth is I liked wearing it and barely noticed the wieght and the face gaurd after a while. I could see it being my regular winter helmet because it covers the back of the head so well. Not sure I would wear it in the middle of the summer for a cross country ride. Saw four other riders at Hilton that day, all but one were also wearing full face helmets. Not sure if they are catching on, or just in slick rocky conditions.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

futureEDpatient said:


> Kinda off topic...but does anyone know where I can get this helmet in Ontario?!?!
> It's a MET Parachute.


I don't think you can get that brand in canada, but i saw a helmet that was remarkably similar at MEC for around $200


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

ccaddy said:


> .
> The same can be said for hockey . If you see a player wearing a white helmet that is soo
> old , it has a yellowish tint to it ...


You saw Butch Goring?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

MET does not come into the North American market. They say it is because of the litigous nature of the place.....

Just checked their website, and can no longer find their disclaimer regarding NA - just an e-mail address now.

http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=31

...some forum members have imported them from England

The helmet you saw at MEC would probably have been the Casco Viper MX. Saw one at the Toronto MEC for 220.00 if memory serves.

http://www.casco-helme.de/en/default01.htm

Search the forums, there is quite a bit of talk regarding both helmets.

regards,

michael


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

mykel said:


> MET does not come into the North American market. They say it is because of the litigous nature of the place.....
> 
> Just checked their website, and can no longer find their disclaimer regarding NA - just an e-mail address now.
> 
> ...


That's not the 1st time I've read something like that. Several years ago I read that a certain motorcycle helmet maker (NAVA?) was no longer available in Canada. They were fed up w/ the lawsuits in the US & pulled out of the US. They also stopped shipping to Canada as the market wasn't large enough to be bothered w/.

When you crash your sport bike into a bridge abutment @ 145 mph, I don't think a helmet makes much of a difference in your chances of survival.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> When shopping jenson, they include the brokerage fees in the shipping cost, so there is not supposed to be any surprises 10 days later. iirc, kaikara made his order from jenson a while ago


Just an update on this - I recieved another order fron Jenson with no taxes or anything else needed to be paid. I had a problem with my order (eggbeaters that I recieved both had the same thread even though they were labelled right and left). Call jenson and they took care of it quick - great customer service. When I was talking to him he said they were using a new shipping thing to canada. They in fact are paying all brokerage, duties, and taxes. This has confirmed why I wasn't getting billed for anything. The shipping cost is high - 26.50 US but if you order enough it is more then worth your while. I saved about 100 dollars on the last order fropm buying local after everything was factored in. Perhaps I should post up a new thread letting people know. This can save people a lot of headaches plus save thier hard earned cash.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

kaikara said:


> Just an update on this - I recieved another order fron Jenson with no taxes or anything else needed to be paid. I had a problem with my order (eggbeaters that I recieved both had the same thread even though they were labelled right and left). Call jenson and they took care of it quick - great customer service. When I was talking to him he said they were using a new shipping thing to canada. They in fact are paying all brokerage, duties, and taxes. This has confirmed why I wasn't getting billed for anything. The shipping cost is high - 26.50 US but if you order enough it is more then worth your while. I saved about 100 dollars on the last order fropm buying local after everything was factored in. Perhaps I should post up a new thread letting people know. This can save people a lot of headaches plus save thier hard earned cash.


Dude

Jenson USA is not licensed to collect(or charge) taxes or duties for their Canadian customers. Its all up to customs. As you've found out brokerage charges are included and you got lucky if you didn't pay any tax. Check out this thread> 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=205738


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

edit....


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Dude,

Like I said you can call or email them yourself. I am only relating what I was told. Here is the reponse from jenson CS I just sent.

_Yes - that information is correct. For Canada (only Canada, at this time) going forward, all duties, taxes, brokerage, etc. are billed to Jenson USA, not the customer. No bills should be coming.

So for future orders, what is displayed at checkout will be your landed cost. All you need to account for is currency conversion to CAD.

We're trying real hard to make it as simple as possible for Canadians to shop with us. Spread the word.

Thanks! _

Call jenson if you want to confirm.



Jlar said:


> Dude
> 
> Jenson USA is not licensed to collect(or charge) taxes or duties for their Canadian customers. Its all up to customs. As you've found out brokerage charges are included and you got lucky if you didn't pay any tax. Check out this thread>
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=205738


----------



## kingjoca (Jun 15, 2006)

Think mtbr memebers should get extra percentage off anyway.. 

Just my two cents


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

kaikara said:


> Dude,
> 
> Like I said you can call or email them yourself. I am only relating what I was told. Here is the reponse from jenson CS I just sent.
> 
> ...


it's called FREE DOMICILE. 
not many vendors know enough (or care enough) to pull it off but they CAN if they really want to pay ALL charges associated with a shipment.


----------



## kingjoca (Jun 15, 2006)

*Made the purchase...Giro E2*

okay i made my purchase of a helmet finally... didnt go with the ccm 652 with the cage..

i purchased a Giro E2..in pewter exclusive to jenson usa for 97 bucks delivered.. so like 114 canadian..
i was told all tax and duties are included ... this is from a post in our forum here..

so many thanks to all for advice and input..

See you all on trails this weekend i am the guy with no helmet hehehehe :thumbsup:


----------

